# Solution for Installing Canon Scanner Software



## loneyrw (Nov 20, 2006)

For Macintosh OSX users (including intel Macintosh computers) who have problems installing Canon scanner software, including older models.  Please use the following steps to successfully install your scanner driver software:

Short Fix:

1.    Use the "Deldrv" program to remove previously unsuccessfully installed driver(s).  The "Deldrv" uninstaller can be found on the Canon website at the bottom of the Canon scanner driver pop up window that you access to get the drivers for your scanner.

2.    Use the Find under the File menu (command-F) or use Spotlight (command spacebar) to find the folder "CFMSupport". Select this folder (dont open it), and use the Get info command in the File menu (command-I) to open information about the Ownership and Permissions of the folder.  Click on the arrow beside Ownership and Permissions so it points downwards, then click on the arrow beside Details so you can see the details.  Click on the padlock icon so it is unlocked.  Then set owner to your user name, set the Group to admin, and set access for all users to Read & Write.

3.    Reinstall the CanoScan Toolbox first, then the scanner drivers from the Canon website or your CD, restart your computer.

Longer Fix:

1.  Using the "Deldrv" program to remove previously unsuccessfully installed driver(s). This program should uninstall all components of previous unsuccessful installs, but to ensure all components of a previous uninstall are removed, you can also do the following:

1.  Double-click on the Macintosh HD icon.
2.  Double-click on the folder named Library.
3.  Double-click on the folder named CFMSupport.
4.  Trash the following files:
    a.  N#### or CNQL##_Button_Manager.
    b.  NBS4mb_carbon.shlb.
    c.  N#### or CNQL##_Library.shlb.
    d.  RMSLantc_carbon.shlb.
5.  Close the window and double-click on the Macintosh HD icon.
6.  Double-click on the folder named Library.
7.  Double-click on the folder named Preferences.
8.  Trash the folders named CanoScan ######.
9.  Close the window and double-click on the Macintosh HD icon.
10.  Double-click on the folder named Users.
11.  Double-click on the folder named Shared.
12.  Trash the folders named N####, CanoScan, or CNQL##.
13.  Close the window and double-click on the Macintosh HD icon.
14.  Double-click on the folder named Library.
15.  Double-click on the folder named ColorSync.
16.  Double-click on the folder named Profiles.
17.  Trash the files named Canon Canoscan #####.

After doing the above empty the trash.  Restart the computer.  

2.    Use the Find under the File menu (command-F) or use Spotlight (command spacebar) to find the folder "CFMSupport". Select this folder (dont open it), and use the Get info command in the File menu (command-I) to open information about the Ownership and Permissions of the folder.  Click on the arrow beside Ownership and Permissions so it points downwards, then click on the arrow beside Details so you can see the details.  Click on the padlock icon so it is unlocked.  Then set owner to your user name, set the Group to admin, and set access for all users to Read & Write.

3.    Reinstall the CanoScan Toolbox first, then the scanner drivers from the Canon website or your CD, restart your computer.

NOTE:  Certain HP scanner/all-in-one drivers replace a file using an older version, you no longer have the ability to access the Canon TWAIN drivers from any application (information from Canon).  If this is the case, would require a download of the Mac OS X Data Source Manager (DSM) from www.twain.org:

http://www.twain.org/mac/TWAIN_for_Mac_OS_X_SDK.dmg.bin

Once the file is downloaded and the disk image is mounted, double-click it to open it. Note:  This may have automatically mounted a disk image upon download.  If so, continue.
Double-click on the TWAIN for Mac OS X SDK mounted disk image.
Double-click the Libraries folder.
Copy the file "TWAIN Source Manager.Shlb" to the [Library/CFMSupport/]. 
Special Note: The original "TWAIN Source Manager.Shlb" file, which did 
work but was replaced by the older version, was located in:

System/Library/CFMSupport/


----------



## bogoss (Dec 27, 2006)

Hey, I do have canon canoscan tool box 4.9.3.2 It does work fine with my intel mac, except that I cannot access the preferences pane...it is not highlighted when you click on the drop down menu. Do you have a fix. Thanks for your help


----------



## ashford (Dec 29, 2006)

I have a G4 PowerMac running 10.3.9 and I can't get the driver to install for the CanoScan 9950F I purchased. I've tried from the CD and from a download. The other software on the CD installs just fine. I followed the steps above and unfortunately, it didn't work. I also tried running repair permissions on the disk utility and that didn't help either. 

Any other suggestions would be most appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## tandan (Jul 24, 2009)

I can't find this in any popup--has the site changed since this was posted? I am desperately trying to get my MP160 up and running since I changed to a Macbook Unibody and the printer isn't working anymore. I haven't been able to print or scan. 

Hoping that this is the fix for it. I've already downloaded and reinstalled drivers for scanner, for printer, and the MP Navigator. Am I missing something? I figured I would delete everything with Deldrv and start fresh but I can't even get that taken care of. 

What am I doing wrong? Would love, love your help. I really need to get a document scanned as soon as possible. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DeltaMac (Jul 24, 2009)

Try opening your Image Capture app (it's in your Applications folder). Make sure your printer/scanner is turned on first.
Should bring your scanner up, and allow you to scan.
If not, go to the Browse Devices, under the Devices menu. Is your Canon MP160 listed there?


----------

